# Installing a 24 in. Dishwasher in 28 in. Cabinet.



## coreprat (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,

I have some older cabinets and the only 2 locations in my kitchen that will allow me to install a dishwasher both consist of a 28 inch opening.

What should I do to be able to fix the extra 4 inchs that I am going to have?

Any Help will be appreciated.


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

If your cabinets are painted, screw a 2x4 to one side of the cabinet to cover the gap, add a little caulk if needed to make the transition between cabinet and 2x4 nice and flat, and then paint the 2x4 to match.

If your cabinets are stained, you'll probably want to find something nicer than a standard 2x4, with a grain that matches the cabinets, and skip the caulk.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

2 x 4 UGH:no: but just put fillers on both side to reduce to 241/4 opening.
If you have the skills and tools, maybe a pullout for spices to fill the gap.


----------



## hms (Feb 12, 2008)

if you are removing a portion of the cabinet fronts, take and cut a 4" piece to use as a fill. Get a 1/4" dowling and carefully drill a 1/4" hole in the side of the existing cabinet and the trim piece that you have made put drops of glue into holes that you drilled and then put the pieces together with dowling. you might want to be sure the holes line up good first. then clamp untill dry and then inswtall your d/w.


----------

